# APR BBQ X and Customer Appreciation Day! ---> Oct 9th, 2010 <---



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The date is set for our tenth annual BBQ and Customer Appreciation day here at APR! Last years event topped the charts as our largest turn out in history! Let's top that record again!

*When:* October 9th, 2010 from 8 AM to 11 PM
*Where:* APR llc, 4800 HWY 280 West, Opelika, Al 36801
*Direction:* Google Maps
*Registration:* Please register here so we can plan accordingly!
*Who's Registered:* Check Here!
*Facebook:* Follow us for updates! and also Register on Facebook!
*Photos from last year:* Full Image Gallery!

*Event Highlights:*
-Car Show with Hundreds of VWs, Audis and Porsches
-APR’s Famous Stage III Raffle _Yes, one lucky person will walk away with a free APR Stage III Kit!_
-Free Lunch
-Tour the APR Performance Campus
-Technical Seminars from APR’s Engineering Team
-Special Guest Speakers from some of the Industries Finest Brands
-Sneak Peek into What’s Coming up from APR
-APR Motorsport’s Grand-Am Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge Race Team Tour
-Installation of APR’s Performance Product Line On Site
-On Site APR ECU Upgrades
-Fun Events for all Guests
-Supervised Playground and Day Care













































Check www.GoAPR.com closer to the event for a full rundown of the BBQ event details!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

This looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

always espcially when you win stuff makes it better


----------



## ichiban (Apr 20, 2006)

each year it gets bigger and bigger.
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

We are planning for an even bigger turn out than last year!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't forget to register!
http://www.goapr.com/news/event-registration/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

BBQ is coming up this weekend! See you all there!


----------

